# How often to remove mats



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

This past fall we poured concrete pads and covered them with the rubber mats for the horses stalls. They have access to an outer paddock which I can open to pasture daily.

My question is how often do we need to pick up the mats and clean the concrete underneath? They are only locked in their stalls overnight. During really bad weather or when we irrigate they may be in for 2 or 3 days. I clean the stalls daily. Well obviously there are days that just can't happen, but for the most part, they are kept clean.

The stalls are "open air" with cover over half and open sun on the rest.

Thoughts?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Personally, I think that answer depends greatly on the stall occupant.
Does the horse urinate in the stall all the time? 
Do you bed your stalls in shavings or absorbent pellet bedding so it not "soak" through to the concrete base?

Your mats are down approximately 6 months.... I would probably be doing a cleaning underneath them about now.
If the horses seldom use their stall as a potty, you could wait longer, if they are truly messy, not as long.
Cleaning those stalls often, having bedding in them will help lessen the load on you of stripping the mats out....if your horses are really neat you may only need to lift and remove once a year.
Kind of use your nose as a judge...if you have a odor...rip and remove, wash and let dry floor and mat, then put it all back together again.
:wink:

_jmo.._


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you are using 3/4" mats, they a bee eye tee see h to move. I only use stalls from November to April, night and bad winter weather.
I wait until the "stall season" is over, then strip and haul them out of the barn, one stall at a time, to the area in front of my barn. I clean them as best I can, and then let the sun sterilize them. I flip to get both sides. When they are thoroughly dry I put them back in, prepping for the next winter. I fold them in half and drag backwards to move. Nice workout. =D


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, thanks. That helps a lot. No I don't use bedding on the mats as the stalls are open sided and the bedding would just get tossed all over the place. They don't pee or drop manure on the mats only in the outer dirt paddock area. Thankfully all four of them are pretty neat and tidy. Well, except for the old guy (32yrs). He may be getting lazy when it rains. 

I think it will be safe for me to leave them a little longer. Then I can do 2 stalls at a time with a good strong sun for drying. For sure I have plenty of other projects with more pressing deadlines right now.:shock:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

When you are ready to move the mats and clean them, these things are worth their weight in gold. 

EZ-Grip Mat mover | Dover Saddlery


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

If you see the mats start to lift up and stuff getting under them (which shouldn't happen often) then it is time to clean under them. Otherwise once a year should be plenty.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

beau, Yes! I have 2 of those! Recommend those for everybody!


----------

